# JC Exotics Lincoln



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

A massive thankyou to JC Exotics in Lincoln for an amazing day yesterday and some expriences I'll never forget :no1: Jane and Amii where great people and really helpful with everything and course the main man Jim who kept me entertained through out the day. 

I got to handle and photograph so many truly beautiful animals (many for the first time for me) including a baby African Rock Python, Green Burmese, Hypo Burmese, Granite Burmese, Albino Granite Burmese, Retic, Boa, Striped Gecko, Bocs monitor, Baby Beardies, Yemen Chameleon, Royal, Leo's and the outstanding WC adult Amethystine Python

One of the most exciting, funfilled and satisfying days I've had in a long time...... and yes some of you may be aware I got tagged by a leo :lol2:

Thanks again guys, and hopefully I'll get some pics up on here later for everyone to see :2thumb:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

hi Mikey
Pleased you had a great day with us, the photos ive seen so far are brilliant cant wait to see more.
Jane x


----------

